# favorite shingle?



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

What's your favorite manufacturer and why? 

I like Tamko but sell alot of GAF. We used to use Certianteed but they have anus management.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm a Tamko man.
I have had very few problems, and the few I've had were taken care of.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> I'm a Tamko man.
> I have had very few problems, and the few I've had were taken care of.


What type of problems?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> What type of problems?


Release tape off line and the shingles stuck together in the bundle.

No problems with performance on the roof.


----------



## builderr (Nov 16, 2003)

GAF 50 year Timberlines


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Builder no such thing.
Ultras were upgraded to lifetime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

Owens Corning Is By Far The Best Shingle.ive Been Using It For 42 Years And Have Never Had A Problem.tamko Sucks.gaf Is Ok.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

unregistred why do you dislike tamko? I've found that my installers complain about the owens corning. I'm told they are difficult to work with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

a long time ago tamko only came as a 10 year roof.ive seen it last less than that.i havent used it since so i went to owens corning and never had a problem.i dont see the difference in installing either one.i dont know why either would be more difficult.im sure they have improved the tamko shingle but im just an owens man!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

My favorite shingle to lay on cut up roofs is the Certainteed New Horizon shangle. Stairstep every six inches with a five inch exposure.
Very close in personal prefference between Timberlines and Landmarks both are very good grippers on steeper roofs.
Did a few roofs with Elk shingles and disliked them, actually one was tore off a week later due to wrong shingle brand, they wanted New Horizons! Really disliked there Z ridge or whatever the junk is with the five inch lap that you have to bend prior to laying. I think they have a different style ridge now that is easier to use.
Not a big fan of Owens Corning as every roof I've done useing them seem to be stuck together.
I beleive IKO makes the Dynasty shingle which I was really impressed with a couple months ago. Installed below freezing with no problems at all.
For three tabs my choice is Sealdon 25's. 
Well I live close to Shakopee MN were most of the Certainteed shingles are made so I may be impartial to them!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Sealdons are organic, if I am not mistaken. They also cost more than the xt's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2004)

Sealdons are organic and yes the price has gone way up lately. A Certainteed rep. told me they can make 3 sq. of New Horizons to 1sq. of Sealdons.
My price for rooftop delivery of Sealdons is $35ish plus tax. New Horizons are $38sih plus tax and Landmarks are $43ish plus tax (per square of course).
Now the best felt and ice and water sheild I use is hands down Certainteed ice and water sheild and shingle mate 15 pound felt paper. 65 foot roll of I/W is $45 but the felt is $20 plus per roll.
I can't stand using Tarco or Tamko paper, up here in MN they are sending out summer weight paper which sucks for using when it's below freezing.
Now I usually w/i the walls so I don't have to bend and break the felt paper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

*Tackman*



Unregistered said:


> Sealdons are organic and yes the price has gone way up lately. A Certainteed rep. told me they can make 3 sq. of New Horizons to 1sq. of Sealdons.
> My price for rooftop delivery of Sealdons is $35ish plus tax. New Horizons are $38sih plus tax and Landmarks are $43ish plus tax (per square of course).
> Now the best felt and ice and water sheild I use is hands down Certainteed ice and water sheild and shingle mate 15 pound felt paper. 65 foot roll of I/W is $45 but the felt is $20 plus per roll.
> I can't stand using Tarco or Tamko paper, up here in MN they are sending out summer weight paper which sucks for using when it's below freezing.
> Now I usually w/i the walls so I don't have to bend and break the felt paper.



what your cost on Certainteed. Independence ?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not sure what the Indpendance are as I've only laid them once while working for my father. I would guess over $65 a square.

The Landmark 30's have come down to $39.99 a square which is the cheapest I've ever seen them for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

*roofer in NC*

I must say GAF. I used owens corning for a while, but after they replaced 6 of my roofs last year because of color variations, i swithced.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

*shingle roof*

Which roof manufacturer do you recommend for roof in California?


----------



## jmorgan (Jan 31, 2004)

Tamko. Had too many problems with GAF Crack and shingles sticking together in the GAF bundles. Granules on the back (and everywhere else on the roof) make Elk suck. I've been hearing some really good comments from guys who are trying some of the new "wide" nail zone shingles. 
Jim


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I have been using Elk and have never had a problem!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Elk seams like a flimsy materiala nd I heard they went bankrupt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2004)

*Roof Shingles*

A roof contractor recommeded to use GAF Royal Sovereign for my roof.
The location is Ottawa, Canada. Is it the correct choice?

Are organic shingles better for the Canadian weather?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Organic shingles do not contain fiberglass. Is this what you mean by organic shingles? Gaf Sovereigns are fiberglass/asphalt, they are not considered "organic".

There is nothing wrong with the sovereign shingles. I don't see how you would benefit from an outdated shingle (organics)... then again I am in Chicago not Canada.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

I use Certainteed only now, I had alot of problems with Tamko, the sealer was on the out side of the dragon tooth on many shipments. Pinnacles are having a sealing problem and Owens Corning seems to be too thin (flimsy) and the granules come off way to easy especially in the fingers-Owens Corning is really bad for that. Wont use IKO or CRC's either they are a low quality shingle. But that's my opinoin!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I can't comment on canadian weather but here in Chicago the fiberglass reinforced shingles makes a really really big difference. The heat just eats up the organic shingles. There is nothing wrong with the royal sovereign shingle.


----------

